# sch-I800 no recovery? Rooting Woes...



## djsturm

ok so just to start let me say i have a plethora of google devices, GNEX*cdma*rooted w/rom, Galaxy tab 10.1v rooted w/rom, Incredible Rooted w/rom, and two galaxy SCH-I800. That being said i have found fully utilizing my devices easy and simple to me. My problem lies in the 7" tabs they are both stock rom running 2.3.5 and i want to root and install ICS on them like all my other devices, problem lies in i have tried several different methods using single click and z4 to no avail. but strangely i have found even after factory resets that i can NOT get into the stock recovery.... i press power and Vup and it flashes samsung, than the Download droid for a millisecond, than turns off. *sigh* also, when i connect it to my pc *w7x86* kies doesnt recognise it and just sits there like nothing is connected *debugging is off* so my qeestions, are i guess, HOW do i root these things *i dont care if 3g works*, and am i missing something about booting into recovery?


----------



## nicklovell23

Go to page 57 of the ICS developer thread and read and follow technologic's instructions its what I did and it worked flawlessly......

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

nicklovell23 said:


> Go to page 57 of the ICS developer thread and read and follow technologic's instructions its what I did and it worked flawlessly......
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


ok so i went to those instructions and one problem.... i can do all of the steps up to 4.... i cant get to download mode.... it just flashes the download and than turns off

Thats my problem


----------



## nicklovell23

Have you tried a hammer j/k. Anyway are you trying to get to d/l mode with it plugged into USB already? That's what I had to do... I just powered it down plugged in the USB held the volume down button n the power button once the Samsung screen come
on let off the power button and continue holding the volume down button.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm

nicklovell23 said:


> Have you tried a hammer j/k. Anyway are you trying to get to d/l mode with it plugged into USB already? That's what I had to do... I just powered it down plugged in the USB held the volume down button n the power button once the Samsung screen come
> on let off the power button and continue holding the volume down button.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


Ok I got ics on it now.... apparently its not like the other devices I have in that when pressing power and volume u have to let go before the recovery mode comes up. I was pressing it to long and it would automatically select reboot.... thank u for your help. Now if I could only find a way to port aokp over to this I'd be in heaven
AOKP M3


----------



## ScoobyJD

I have tried search for the thread that you guy are talking about but I could find nothing. Link please? lol


----------



## jmstansell2008

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11697-rom-cdma-aosp-ics-cm9-build101-0418/page__st__560


ScoobyJD said:


> I have tried search for the thread that you guy are talking about but I could find nothing. Link please? lol


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11697-rom-cdma-aosp-ics-cm9-build101-0418/page__st__560


----------



## the_kwa

Ok, so this is my first time trying to deal with the VZW Galaxy Tab. I'm used to flashing Recovery.img's via Fastboot and making a 100% stock backup before i root.

After a bunch of reading, this tablet seems like a pain compared to every other android device i've messed with. It almost seems like Recovery is pointless. You guys don't use it to flash roms, don't use it to flash kernels or other recoveries.

So, I guess my question is this. Can I make a backup of where I am RIGHT NOW, before i root and mess with heimdall?


----------

